# New Labs - So???



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

*I had TT in August 2012 due to possible hashi's and nodules causing swallowing issues. I was put on synthroid 150 in September 2012 and saw endo in November and was told by endo "see ya in March 2013". I was still feeling lousy in January and had family doctor run labs. Hypo! So, synthroid was increased to 175. I had labs done 3-13-13: 
TSH 3.4 (.4 - 4.2)
FT4 1.28 (.89 - 1.76)
FT3 2.59 (2.2 - 4.0)

I am still feeling crummy! I asked to have a note to doctor asking to lower my TSH and to get my FT4 and FT3 into the 75% of range area. Is this correct?

I do have to admit that I had surgery on 3-6-13 to remove prior metal works, remove a disc and add metal work in my neck. Yup, that is three surgeries in the neck area in the span of less than two years!!!! Incisions for all three surgeries in the same spot. My neck looks like Frankenstein's doctor got a hold of it! :sad0049: I know that is part of the crummy feeling. However, labs are still not up to snuff!*


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yeah, you're still hypo! Your FT3 and FT4 aren't even above the midpoints of the ranges and your TSH is still too high. I always feel awful when my TSH is above a 2 so I'm not surprised you feel awful, too. What were your labs in November? It looks like you need another bump up in Synthroid.


----------



## Alw1977 (Aug 6, 2012)

I am merely a garden variety hypo person, so I admittedly have no specific knowledge about TT or Hashi's. I do know however that synthroid wasn't cutting it for me because my body was not converting T4 to T3 (synthroid is only T4).

I have almost the same labs as you, so we had to up my dose of Armour Thyroid (which contains T3 and T4 - I switched over from synthroid). You may want to inquire about getting some synthetic T3 to add to your medication if your T3 levels remain low.

Good luck - I know I'm still feeling crummy with a TSH of 1.78 and my FT3 and FT4 levels in the way bottom 25% of my range...


----------



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

*Well, doctor is having me increase synthroid by adding 150 more on Sundays and 175 on everyday. Ugh. Retest, again, in six to eight weeks.

My November labs were:
TSH .843 (.4 - 4.2)
FT4 1.41 (.89 - 1.76)
Endo would not test FT3

I have discussed adding a T3 med with my family doctor; however, she is still sticking to additional synthroid and retesting. This takes forever!!!!

*


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

haimia said:


> *I had TT in August 2012 due to possible hashi's and nodules causing swallowing issues. I was put on synthroid 150 in September 2012 and saw endo in November and was told by endo "see ya in March 2013". I was still feeling lousy in January and had family doctor run labs. Hypo! So, synthroid was increased to 175. I had labs done 3-13-13:
> TSH 3.4 (.4 - 4.2)
> FT4 1.28 (.89 - 1.76)
> FT3 2.59 (2.2 - 4.0)
> ...


Free T3 is best @ about 75% of the range provided by your lab and TSH @ 1.0 or less. This is a guideline. Most of us feel best re the above; but not all. You have to fine tune it for "you."


----------

